# Amtrak 14



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Departed lax ontime. The ppc is operating. Excellent crew. A beautiful day in sunny southern California. Right nowwe are doing a double spot in van nuys.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Departed lax ontime. The ppc is operating. Excellent crew. A beautiful day in sunny southern California. Right nowwe are doing a double spot in van nuys.


Aloha

Glad to here you made it and have the PPC, Strangest part of that trip is you Go to Sleep around Northern California and you Awake, you are still in California with one stop left.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

We had a meet with a surfliner at chatsworth. Arrived similar valley early.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> We had a meet with a surfliner at chatsworth.


That woulda been 774. You'll likely see 784 waiting to depart Goleta, 792 somewhere around Santa Maria, then meet 11 before SLO if it continues to run on time. Wave as you pass Ventura - after OXN - then enjoy the run up the coast.

EDIT: Assuming a cell connection, Steve, you'll get knocked offline probably north of Gaviota, where the train continues on the coast as 101 turns inland. Mostly dead spot 'til after Vandenberg AFB and the turn inland.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

On time at Oxnard


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got first Glimpse of pacific ocean.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Just got first Glimpse of pacific ocean.


Is it as big as they say it is? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you see Australia? :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Departed lax ontime. The ppc is operating. Excellent crew. A beautiful day in sunny southern California. Right nowwe are doing a double spot in van nuys.
> ...


Yeah but what a sight to wake up to, Mt. Shasta and the snow covered trees and mountains! And you're all warm and snug on the train as you cruise up

and down the mountains on the way to Oregon!Makes me think of the old Texas saying: "sun has riz, sun has set, here we are in Texas yet!" :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

I beleive we set off a hot box detector near goleta. Just finishing my angus burger with cheese. No room for dessert


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> I beleive we set off a hot box detector near goleta. Just finishing my angus burger with cheese. No room for dessert


Get the dessert to go!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Two seats on left side in ppc. Nice view of the ocean


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Been stopped for 15 minutes at gaviota. No announcement. Hot box dectector or meet?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Been stopped for 15 minutes at gaviota. No announcement. Hot box dectector or meet?


This is why some of us get scanners.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Been stopped for 15 minutes at gaviota. No announcement. Hot box dectector or meet? It was a freight. Since I started this post we passed through vandenburg afb.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Been stopped for 15 minutes at gaviota. No announcement. Hot box dectector or meet?
> ...


I gave one but did not want use it in ppc.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just met a surfliner with amcans. Why run those on the longest trip for surfliners


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

As we go around curves I see 3 engines. 2 are genesis. The one on the head end has a boxier look. A p42?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


Why not? :huh: After all, if you're wearing earphone(s), who's going to hear! And I'm almost sure others in the PC (including the crew) would like to know what's going on too! I used my netbook with GPS in the PPC - and the crew (including the Conductor  ) were interested!


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Partially due to equipment turns, partially due to equipment shortages, and partially due to ridership.

799 comes from the yard each day around 6.45a to pull at 7.30a, and returns to the yard each night. Every other surfliner set (8 others) rotates spending overnights in SAN (3 sets), GTA (1 set), SLO (1 set) and 8th St (3 sets).

Ridership on that particular trainset is consistently sufficiently low that they can get away with 4 single-level cars. The couple of times I've worked it, we could have fit everyone in 2 cars with room to spare. Headed north, after OXN, all passengers could have comfortably fit in a single car, with plenty of room to spare.

(799/798 -LAX-SLO- aren't the longest Surfliner runs, BTW. 775/774 are, SAN-SLO and back. I'm just sayin'...)

Travel light!

~BJG



Steve4031 said:


> Just met a surfliner with amcans. Why run those on the longest trip for surfliners


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Just met a surfliner with amcans. Why run those on the longest trip for surfliners


That was 792. 799/798/792 (weekend no. southbound) consist only runs north of L.A. Longest Surfliner runs are 774 SLO-SAN, and 775 SAN-SLO. As I understand it, CalTrans (aka Amtrak California) wanted and was willing to pay for another Surfliner, but not enough Surfliner equipment for another consist, hence the Amfleet/Horizon consist, sometimes augmented by the superdome.

I think Genesis are P42s, "boxier" engine is likely P32.

EDIT: You didn't check out the power before departure!? For shame!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info blue Jean girl and traveler. We are doing the wine tasting as we are sitting in San Luis obisbo.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Just met a surfliner with amcans. Why run those on the longest trip for surfliners
> ...



I'm with my dad. Never thought about it. Oops.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Thanks for the info blue Jean girl and traveler. We are doing the wine tasting as we are sitting in San Luis obisbo.


If Michelle is the PPC attendant, tell her her pic is on this forum. She's wonderful!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2009)

Unfortunately Michelle is not doing it this trip. It is a guy named mark. The attendant in the 1431 car is good. Her name escapes me. The wine tasting lasted all the way over cuesta pass. It was a nice touch.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


Ah, you know what? I agree!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 19, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: You didn't check out the power before departure!? For shame!
> ...


That's okay. Your next best chance to look over the engines - in daylight - should be during the crew change at Klamath Falls. You don't even have to walk the train to get a good look, just stand back on the wide platform. The power will be on a slight curve, with the whole train right in front of you. The RailRiot's CS arrived so early we ate breakfast while sitting in the station and still had plenty of time to hit the ground and look around.

You might see some freight action in the yard, too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good morning Vietnam!! Or coast starlight. Just passed through Dorris which is about 20 miles from Klamath falls. We should be about 30 minutes early.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up whooz. We arrived Klamath falls at 7:45. I walked the train and got the consist. They took that extra engine off. We just have the 2 genesis.

82

116

Baggae 1757

Transition 39032 1440 rm 20 me

32072 1432   

32063 1431 rm 6 dad

32042 1430

Ppc 39975 willamette valley

Diner 38066

Sightseer 33033

34059

34508

34094

34014

Pv Stanford 

Pv Sunset

the private cars were added between jack London and emy.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> the private cars were added between jack London and emy.


That's where the Oakland Yards is located. On the right side going north.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 20, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > the private cars were added between jack London and emy.
> ...


That's probably where you lost the third engine. The engine was, probably being returned there.

Glad you are enjoying the trip

Aloha


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Steve (maybe dead spot through the mountains),

What's the scenery like? Snow on the ground?

EDIT: Or maybe he's just enjoying the scenery with his dad and doesn't wanna bother with us groundbound geeks right now.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Whooz

It was a dead spot for most of the way.   North oh Klamath falls the lake was covered with fog. Snow Was on the ground from about 20 minutes south of chemult until after we began are descent from cascade summitt. 

It is clearing about 70 miles put of Eugene. There was a light mist/fog most of the way over the summitt. 

I think the pv on the back are business cars for the up.  They are in up colors. The dispatchers should look after us today.

Just noticed several plugs in ppc.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 20, 2009)

Have enjoyed the "up to the moment" reports on this trip. Wish I were taking it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Should be early into pdx. It is raining now. The ride back tomorrow should be interesting. They are predicting snow in the cascades.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 20, 2009)

Boxier engine? Maybe an F40 or some form of Cabbage?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

It was not an f40. I know those. Those one had walkways and railings along the side.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 20, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> It was not an f40. I know those. Those one had walkways and railings along the side.


Probably one of the "Pepsi Cans" can't remember the designation of those other than the CDTX 2051 is one of them too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Arriving Vancouver, wa., and that's it for daylight today. Hope you enjoyed the ride


----------



## varnish (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the good blog.

Taking this very same tip in May'10....travelling already, albiet vicariously, with you thru you reports.

Thanks a lot

Your description of the lead unit ex LAX makes it a PepsiCan classic. , a P-xx .

They pull great....but headend hoggers hate them: rough ride....

#510-517 often got one of them when Talgo equipment was subbed by SuperLiners for a few months.

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Try and determine when they actually stop sitting folks for dinner today....I hear that Centralia is the bench mark....but also got whiff that the diner crew sometimes gets hissy and won't even till then before shutting hr down.....Likewise, a freind rode late September, sat 10 minutes south of Tacoma and the attendent sat them ( with a warning some of the choices were ''sold out'', not surprisingly the ones that take a bit more time to fix....)

Cheers

claude


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll let you know. We have a 6 pm seating in the diner. Dad is thinking shrimp scampi, and I'll eat steak. Or he might have chicken. If they're out of both he'll be pissed


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 20, 2009)

They called the 6 pm seating at 5:45. There was an emphasis on seating people early. I beleive all were seated by 6. Don't recall any being seated after 6. Though other crews might be more flexible.


----------



## varnish (Dec 20, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> They called the 6 pm seating at 5:45. There was an emphasis on seating people early. I beleive all were seated by 6. Don't recall any being seated after 6. Though other crews might be more flexible.


Thanks for info

If you were running on time, an ''early'' 6.00pm last call to the dining car would just about do it ,and at/near Centralia.

By the time I write this, you'll have been already off the train in Seattle.

Cheers

C


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

For the record, arrived Seattle early at 8:10. We got off the 1431 car and the door to the station was right there. We were in our hotel room at the Marriott water front by 8:20.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dad is givinge his review of the food he ate. He warns all to avoid the shrimp scampi. The shrimp were tastless and were rubbery. He liked the ice cream. The steak had a nice flavor.


----------



## Isis (Dec 22, 2009)

Steve your trip sounds interesting and harmonious, you and your dad continue to enjoy the trip

Love and Harmony

Si. Isis


----------

